# Thanksgiving Appaloosa Show



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love Walter.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

1. Walter & I after our first class. We got first! (okay, we were the only ones in Geldings of 2010...)
2. Weird shot, but nice butt
3. Most Colourful at Halter class we got 6th & 7th
4. Walter's stall with his ribbons! He got 4th in the open class
5. And Walter in his new paddock

After the show I moved Walter to a new barn that is closer than my aunts farm. I have indoor board, and I love it!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

waresbear said:


> I love Walter.


Thank ya! I'm sure he would love you too, he is always looking for attention


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done xxdanioo (I was wondering how things went for you two)!!! Walter looks like quite the professional..


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Well done xxdanioo (I was wondering how things went for you two)!!! Walter looks like quite the professional..


Thanks! He was mostly professional.. until he got bored between classes! We had to go for many walks haha. Such a two year old sometimes.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Congratulations - it's nervewrackingly fun doing the inhand classes. He looks lovely. It really is hard getting a youngster just right for the ring. You think you have them there and then woosh the bum grows a hand overnight and they look weird. Some of them you look at and winder why you ever boought them then they get over the gangly stage and blossom.

Showing in hand is a great way to introduce youngsters to the outside world. All mine go to shows and when they eventually go under saddle there are no tantrums.

Have you plans for more shows


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Tnavas said:


> Congratulations - it's nervewrackingly fun doing the inhand classes. He looks lovely. It really is hard getting a youngster just right for the ring. You think you have them there and then woosh the bum grows a hand overnight and they look weird. Some of them you look at and winder why you ever boought them then they get over the gangly stage and blossom.
> 
> Showing in hand is a great way to introduce youngsters to the outside world. All mine go to shows and when they eventually go under saddle there are no tantrums.
> 
> Have you plans for more shows


Our next breed show will be in May  Hopefully we will be doing a couple under saddle classes as well. This was only his second show. I am hoping to maybe have a schooling show or two this winter before the App show, but we will see how things go. 

He was not bred to do Halter, but I think it is a great experience for young horses to get used to showing and being in the ring.


----------

